# British Expat



## little-Dreamz (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey I'm 22 just moved here with my fiance, were always looking for new friends. Were chilled out relaxed people like an adventure.


----------



## Latomat3 (Jun 11, 2012)

little-Dreamz said:


> Hey I'm 22 just moved here with my fiance, were always looking for new friends. Were chilled out relaxed people like an adventure.



That sounds great. I am also 22, I am interested in what SG is like. If I do end up moving I will contact you. My boyfriend wants to live in SG to be close to family however I am a native of USA. 

How are you liking it? Is it a good transition for you both?


----------



## little-Dreamz (Jun 10, 2012)

O Singapore is truely amazing, we moved cos of my partners business, my family are in uk but I Skype and whatsapp all the time. Everything here is easy, transport is cheap, food is cheap and people are lovely x x


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

little-dreamz: Food is cheap in Singapore ? wow .. tell me .. how much,in your eyes, is considered Cheap ??  

An average meal crosses 6 $ or more .. heck, the only cheap thing is Mac with their promotional rates ..


----------



## little-Dreamz (Jun 10, 2012)

Um if u go food stalls and markets u can get a meal for 2-4 dollar, redhill I paid two, sim city four dollar, its more expensive at orchard but that's cos its centre


----------



## little-Dreamz (Jun 10, 2012)

Plus 6$ is only £3 which is nothing compared to uk and us


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

little-dreamz: well, you are earning in UKP and paying in SGD ? LOL

well, that may explain the word "CHEAP"

Food was cheap here, years ago, but it has gone higher and higher .. until it is tough to find a 2 $ laksa or 2 $ chicken rice .. 

And now the trend is for 7$ laksa and 8$ Chicken Rice.

In case you are not aware, inflation is the talk of the town, for natives, who make do with an average pay of 2,500 S$ or so a month.


----------



## little-Dreamz (Jun 10, 2012)

actually i don't earn i volunteer here and i do work in SGD now, however I'm not sure where you eat lol!!! u must live in a rich area i can get laksa for $4 down Bukit Timah! but ye remember we are from us and UK so ye its cheap.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

OP is correct.

The spending power of earning and using a dollar in Singapore is competitive to many other South East Asian cities-KL, Manilla, Jakarta etc. A durian in Asakusa, Tokyo is cheaper than Singapore although similarly imported from Thailand.

If we compare quality of meats, Seoul and Tokyo beefs are superior at the same price at Singapore supermarkets. 

However, compared to prices in other North Asian metropolis like Tokyo and Seoul streets, a bowl of local noodles on our red dot is only one third the price of of a bowl of ramyun in Tokyo/Seoul. Comparing local dish to local dish, Singapore hawker and food courts' prices are relatively cheaper.


----------



## little-Dreamz (Jun 10, 2012)

and the cheap stuff is the stuff i love


----------

